# Ichigo Kurosaki and Rukia Kuchiki vs Sasuke Uchiha and Sakura Haruno



## Divell (Mar 26, 2017)

vs


The Fandom Couple vs The Canon Couple. 
The Emo and the Meat Flat Tables. 

Rules

No Perfect Susanoo for Sasuke (that shit is overkill for now ).
EoS versions, so no Hollow Powers or Quincy Shenanigans. 
Everybody is at 100% capabilities.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Mar 26, 2017)

EoS Sasuke is Adult Sasuke, who has continent-level physical stats.

He neg-diffs them.


----------



## Divell (Mar 26, 2017)

ATastyMuffin said:


> EoS Sasuke is Adult Sasuke, *who has continent-level physical stats*.
> 
> He neg-diffs them.


 How...


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Mar 26, 2017)

Divell said:


> How...



EoS Sasuke = EoS Naruto > Teenage Naruto = Jūbi Jinchūriki Madara > Jūbi Jinchūriki Obito (conscious) > Jūbi Jinchūriki Obito (mindless)

Mindless Obito obliterated Hashirama's Deity Gates that tanked the Jūbi's maxed-out Bijūdama, with pure physical strength.


----------



## Divell (Mar 26, 2017)

ATastyMuffin said:


> EoS Sasuke = EoS Naruto > Teenage Naruto = Jūbi Jinchūriki Madara > Jūbi Jinchūriki Obito (conscious) > Jūbi Jinchūriki Obito (mindless)
> 
> Mindless Obito obliterated Hashirama's Deity Gates that tanked the Jūbi's maxed-out Bijūdama, with pure physical strength.


Few problem. Hashirama was low on Chakra when he used it on Juubi Jin Obito (stated by him, call Kishimoto on that one, along with a lot more of shit). Also, Juubi Jin Madara was above Six Paths Naruto. Current hasn't used Six Paths in a long time ago. And current Naruto in base > Sasuke. Sasuke does has a Island lv Chidori.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Mar 26, 2017)

Divell said:


> Few problem. Hashirama was low on Chakra when he used it on Juubi Jin Obito (stated by him, call Kishimoto on that one, along with a lot more of shit).



At the time he pinned Obito? When was this stated? Link/scan?



> Also, Juubi Jin Madara was above Six Paths Naruto.



We're talking about physical stats here.

Madara's Limbo clones and Naruto's clones were going toe-to-toe with each other in close-quarters without any advantage being gained on either side. They were equal.



> Current hasn't used Six Paths in a long time ago.



And? He lost his rust by the time of the Boruto movie, and has an extra Kurama half compared to his teenage years.

Adult Naruto > Teenage Naruto is not debatable.



> And current Naruto in base > Sasuke. Sasuke does has a Island lv Chidori.



*Physically*, Adult Naruto = Adult Sasuke. We saw this when they fought Momoshiki.


----------



## Divell (Mar 26, 2017)

ATastyMuffin said:


> At the time he pinned Obito? When was this stated? Link/scan?


Chapter 637.





> We're talking about physical stats here.


Yes. His basic stats.



> Madara's Limbo clones and Naruto's clones were going toe-to-toe with each other in close-quarters without any advantage being gained on either side. They were equal.


And later we see Madara's clones surrounding them. We also see Limbo Madara was able to block Naruto's attack and he was capable of kicking him aside later on. 




> And? He lost his rust by the time of the Boruto movie and has an extra Kurama half compared to his teenage years.
> 
> Adult Naruto > Teenage Naruto is not debatable.


Is the other way around. During The Last, he was at his best. Since Boruto, he was getting rusty, for not having fought a long time ago. But in Sasuke's case, is different. Not just his amp was only in terms of Techniques and abilities, with a little of his stats being increased, but he was always below Naruto in raw power.




> *Physically*, Adult Naruto = Adult Sasuke. We saw this when they fought Momoshiki.


Sasuke vs Momoshiki: couldn't cut him with his sword.

Naruto and Sasuke vs Momoshiki: barely did nothing but pushing him while dizzied from Naruto's punches, with chakra charged punch.

Sasuke vs Momoshiki: was literally swapped aside by a back kick from Momoshiki.

Sasuke vs Kinshiki: got overpowered by Kinshiki in brute strength. 

Sasuke vs Kinshiki: again below in brute strength.

Sasuke vs Shin's kid clone: wasn't that far above another random ninja.

Sasuke was treated like the other Kage. In terms of stats, Sasuke isn't that much above the Kage lv Ninja, and well below Naruto in raw strength.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 26, 2017)

He was just saying that he couldn't make many clones while focusing on the barrier, not that he was low on chakra (wouldn't even make sense for him to be low on chakra given his status as an edo.)


----------



## Divell (Mar 26, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> He was just saying that he couldn't make many clones while focusing on the barrier, not that he was low on chakra (wouldn't even make sense for him to be low on chakra given his status as an edo.)


Could also be the case.  But this is Kishimoto we are talking about.


----------



## Jag77 (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm confused. 

EOS Ichigo has Hollow and Quincy powers.


----------



## jasongtrturbo (Mar 26, 2017)

Sasuke wreck


----------



## trance (Mar 26, 2017)

Sauce casually murders them...then murders Sakura and commits seppuku

the universe is now a better place

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Divell (Mar 26, 2017)

Kyouko said:


> Sauce casually murders them...then murders Sakura and commits seppuku
> 
> the universe is now a better place


Even Rukia?


----------



## Jag77 (Mar 26, 2017)

Divell said:


> Yhwach absorbed them.
> 
> 
> Sasuke is been portrayed as not that much above, if at all of the Kage lv. And bia feats performed, his Chidori is Island lv. That's as far as he goes in basic stats.



I don't see how Ichigo really lost them considering the whole Tsukishima ordeal + The fact that he still somehow had a functioning Zanpakuto despite needing Zanpakuto Spirits for it to even work..... 

His inner Hollow and inner Quincy bloodline are his Zanpakuto spirits. 

Kubo kinda cucked Yhwach here by accident.


----------



## Brooks (Mar 26, 2017)

Divell said:


> Sasuke is been portrayed as not that much above, if at all of the Kage lv. And bia feats performed, his Chidori is Island lv. That's as far as he goes in basic stats.





Care to explain this? Don't worry. Take your time.


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Mar 26, 2017)

So Nardo vs Clorox cancer pairing addition.


----------



## Akira1993 (Mar 26, 2017)

Adult Sasuke alone destroy them, even without his Dojutsu.
He doesn't need any sharingan, genjutsu, EMS, Susanoo and even rinnegan to win.

Fun Fact : He doesn't even need both of his arms to destroy them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Mar 26, 2017)

It is actually sad that in a verse and world *haxed *like Bleach, the MC doesn't have any Hax power ( Why Kubo  ), or even a Hax resistance that I can recall of.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 26, 2017)

i still think its hilarious Ichigo has literally one fucking technique that he just spams. He got his double getsuga and used that shit one time 

i guess he has his cero that he also only used once

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 26, 2017)

Sasuke solos. How many posts does it take to say that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 26, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Sasuke solos. How many posts does it take to say that?


5 pages


----------



## Xhominid (Mar 26, 2017)

Why isn't these topics still banned yet? Adult Naruto and Sasuke no matter what handicaps they have, pretty much stomp all over the HST otherwise.

You'd be better off tossing them into universes like say Marvel or DC because while obviously there are people WAY above their paygrade, atleast they have competition...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 26, 2017)

Xhominid said:


> Why isn't these topics still banned yet? Adult Naruto and Sasuke no matter what handicaps they have, pretty much stomp all over the HST otherwise.
> 
> You'd be better off tossing them into universes like say Marvel or DC because while obviously there are people WAY above their paygrade, atleast they have competition...


Because Divell  loves wanking Bleach  and thinks that  Naruto and Bleach are on a somewhat equal footing power-wise.
I think that the concept of variety is lost on him

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 26, 2017)

To be fair outside of the god tiers they kinda are. Its just divell  is in denial over some of the god tiers stats.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Mar 26, 2017)

Momoshiki or Kaguya could solo Bleach.

Actually, Adult Naruto/Sasuke could do it too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 26, 2017)

Jag77 said:


> I don't see how Ichigo really lost them considering the whole Tsukishima ordeal + The fact that he still somehow had a functioning Zanpakuto despite needing Zanpakuto Spirits for it to even work.....



Hollow Zangetsu and Quincy Zangetsu were part of Ichigo's own soul, and Yhwach ripped them out of Ichigo.  That is partly why we never saw Ichigo in full Hollow form again after that point, despite the fact he was in that form when Yhwach was giving his fragile ego a thrashing. 
If Tsukishima actually done shenanigans like that, Ichigo should have returned to his Hollow form (given going Hollow was apparently a pre-requisite before going Bankai), but he did not. 

Only advantage they have would probably be Hakka no Togame being able to shut down Sakura's regenerative ability and kill her in the same stroke.  Despite that, Sasuke is too far above EoS Ichigo.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 26, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> To be fair outside of the god tiers they kinda are. Its just divell  is in denial over some of the god tiers stats.


Well, the god tiers are part of the verse , are they not ? They are the ones that are supposed to make a difference in a battle.Same as Ywhack does . Where would Bleach be without him ?


----------



## Divell (Mar 26, 2017)

Akira1993 said:


> It is actually sad that in a verse and world *haxed *like Bleach, the MC doesn't have any Hax power ( Why Kubo  ), or even a Hax resistance that I can recall of.


Reiatsu is essentially a natural resistance to hax.


----------



## Xhominid (Mar 26, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> Well, the god tiers are part of the verse , are they not ? They are the ones that are supposed to make a difference in a battle.Same as Ywhack does . Where would Bleach be without him ?



Except the hax and powerlevels of Bleach are relatively even with only a few outliers here and there. The issue with Naruto is that there is literally only a few characters that actually can manhandle Bleach as a whole.
Even the Tailed Beasts with scaling can really only do Bijuu Bombs, which while are really damaging, cannot be used to their full potential without a host and simple hax should be more than enough to deal with them.



ATastyMuffin said:


> Momoshiki or Kaguya could solo Bleach.
> 
> Actually, Adult Naruto/Sasuke could do it too.



To be fair, I'm not sure if it's because they are that strong, or people still aren't interested enough to try and scale Bleach and thus just leave it lie. Of course that doesn't mean they don't stomp obviously, just pointing it out.


----------



## Divell (Mar 26, 2017)

Jag77 said:


> I don't see how Ichigo really lost them considering the whole Tsukishima ordeal + The fact that he still somehow had a functioning Zanpakuto despite needing Zanpakuto Spirits for it to even work.....
> 
> His inner Hollow and inner Quincy bloodline are his Zanpakuto spirits.
> 
> Kubo kinda cucked Yhwach here by accident.


The Hollow is combined with his Shinigami powers. Although is never confirmed well up to that point that he doesn't have them anymore. His son is clearly using a Fullbringer version of his powers, so we would need to ask Kubo himself.



Brooks said:


> Care to explain this? Don't worry. Take your time.


The movie that got replaced in canonicity by the manga. Not much to talk about. Also, care to calc those rocks being destroyed? 



LazyWaka said:


> To be fair outside of the god tiers they kinda are. Its just divell  is in denial over some of the god tiers stats.


No. Unless you also wanna talk about Sarada being close in range to thier strength. Needing nothing but his basic punches to take out Shin's clones. Or the Kage being also continent for no reason at all

Sasuke's base abilities aren't that much above the Kage lv, this was shown in his Novel when he was having trouble with basically Jounin lv Ninja, or when he was worn out after fighting multiple Kekken Genkai users. Sasuke in terms of DC in itself is below the God tiers like Juubi Jin Madara, Six Paths Naruto, Kaguya, etc. Naruto is currently even stronger than Sasuke in his basic stats. In term of power he would be around the likes of Madara and Rinnegan users, and even so, his own feats aren't even that much impressive other than the Perfect Susanoo himself and his control over his Jutsus. 

But that's about it. None of his feats, other than amped with the Bijuu-chakra and using his Susanoo put him anywhere near close to the likes of Naruto.


----------



## Xhominid (Mar 26, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> Hollow Zangetsu and Quincy Zangetsu were part of Ichigo's own soul, and Yhwach ripped them out of Ichigo.  That is partly why we never saw Ichigo in full Hollow form again after that point, despite the fact he was in that form when Yhwach was giving his fragile ego a thrashing.
> If Tsukishima actually done shenanigans like that, Ichigo should have returned to his Hollow form (given going Hollow was apparently a pre-requisite before going Bankai), but he did not.
> 
> Only advantage they have would probably be Hakka no Togame being able to shut down Sakura's regenerative ability and kill her in the same stroke.  Despite that, Sasuke is too far above EoS Ichigo.



Well to be fair, we have no clue if Ichigo ever regained his Hollow or Quincy powers back, especially since his Zanpaktou Spirit IS Zangetsu the Hollow and Ichigo obviously didn't lose his Zanpaktou at all(as the Hollow energy from his mother went to him and overrode his Shinigami powers to the point they are one in the same).
Especially since he killed Yhwach, they could have transferred back to him after that so ultimately we have no clue unless Kubo adds in that detail somewhere in the new novels or in a databook or even on Twitter.

And LOL at pretending Sakura matters against Rukia at all.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Mar 26, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> To be fair, I'm not sure if it's because they are that strong, or people still aren't interested enough to try and scale Bleach and thus just leave it lie. Of course that doesn't mean they don't stomp obviously, just pointing it out.



There are plenty of people scraping for something to calculate for Bleach. Divell does it all the time, but his aren't considered trustworthy so we leave it up to Regicide and Sables to find something concrete.


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Mar 26, 2017)

Lille could solo naruto in his first volstandig form. Minus the immortals. Yhwach kills everyone in naruto with the all mighty. He doesn't even need the all mighty to solo. He can solo with the stern ritters hax. And with yamamoto's bankai all but the immortal god tiers would be erased.


----------



## Divell (Mar 26, 2017)

The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> Lille could solo naruto in his first volstandig form. Minus the immortals. Yhwach kills everyone in naruto with the all mighty. He doesn't even need the all mighty to solo. He can solo with the stern ritters hax. And with yamamoto's bankai all but the immortal god tiers would be erased.


Yhwach doesn't have the Sternrittern hax.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 26, 2017)

ATastyMuffin said:


> There are plenty of people scraping for something to calculate for Bleach. Divell does it all the time, but his aren't considered trustworthy so we leave it up to Regicide and Sables to find something concrete.


I didn't say that , Xhominid did.




The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> Lille could solo naruto in his first volstandig form. Minus the immortals. Yhwach kills everyone in naruto with the all mighty. He doesn't even need the all mighty to solo. He can solo with the stern ritters hax. And with yamamoto's bankai all but the immortal god tiers would be erased.



Wank level ..over 9000


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Mar 26, 2017)

Divell said:


> Yhwach doesn't have the Sternrittern hax.


He should have them.


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Mar 26, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> I didn't say that , Xhominid did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How so? did you read everything thoroughly? Did you factor in the intangible guy who erases things from existience? The guy who if given the chance will grow bigger than even the juubi and will have strength, speed etc. To match? Absolute zero and core sun temps temperatures. The all mighty. Being able to nullify powers if frozen. Bleach hax > naruto's hax. They're speed imo > naruto's speed.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 26, 2017)

The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> How so? did you read everything thoroughly?


I did , 100% wank.
Not even Divell goes that far...


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Mar 26, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> I did , 100% wank.
> Not even Divell goes that far...


How do they defeat lille? How do they deal with their powers being stolen and that same person who can steal their powers and become immune to them as well? How do they deal with someone who sees everything and can alter the future? How would they deal with someone that only the immortals can physically touch and even get near due to yamamoto's bankai? they can't. The god tier immortals would get their powers stolen then erased by yhwach. The non immortal god tiers get their necks snapped from a time where they were fodder tier. Which means they'd be on the ground motionless looking like giselle when yhwach off paneled him.


----------



## Vicotex (Mar 26, 2017)

Haahahahahah
That shit was totally crazy


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 26, 2017)

The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> How do they defeat lille? How do they deal with their powers being stolen and that same person who can steal their powers and become immune to them as well? How do they deal with someone who sees everything and can alter the future? How would they deal with someone that only the immortals can physically touch and even get near due to yamamoto's bankai? they can't. The god tier immortals would get their powers stolen then erased by yhwach. The non immortal god tiers get their necks snapped from a time where they were fodder tier. Which means they'd be on the ground motionless looking like giselle when yhwach off paneled him.


Kaguya becomes annoyed with your wank and blows up the planet. The end

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Mar 26, 2017)

The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> He should have them.


He only absorbs their life force.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Mar 26, 2017)

The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> How do they defeat lille?



Simple.

Either reflect his power back at him ala Momoshiki or Hiraishin users. Or have Sasuke/Madara genjutsu him back to base, then kill him.



> How do they deal with their powers being stolen and that same person who can steal their powers and become immune to them as well?



Naruto god-tiers are so much more powerful than Bleach god-tiers in raw power that to suggest the latter can steal powers from the former is a no-limits fallacy.

Hell, Bleach itself even recognizes the capacity to steal powers to being limited to one's own power level. Remember the shit Yhwach was talking about how the Sternritters couldn't steal Zanka no Tachi?



> How do they deal with someone who sees everything and can alter the future?



By killing him to such an extent that there's no conceivable future of him surviving it.



> How would they deal with someone that only the immortals can physically touch and even get near due to yamamoto's bankai? they can't.



Naruto god-tiers can hurt intangibles. Lille shouldn't be a problem since Naruto/Sasuke have affected Limbo clones. Same applies for Madara and anyone else with Six Paths chakra.

Bankai Yamamoto is a fucking pittance against Naruto god-tiers. He can't even stack up to Naruto top-tiers like Madara, Hashirama, and BSM Naruto.


----------



## Divell (Mar 26, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> I did , 100% wank.
> Not even Divell goes that far...


Give him equal speed and it could very well go that far. He is only 3 digits but no one will touch him or survive him.


----------



## Divell (Mar 26, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> Kaguya becomes annoyed with your wank and blows up the planet. The end


Kaguya can only do that when absorbing all the chakra from the Ninja. Not on her own.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 26, 2017)

Divell said:


> Give him equal speed and it could very well go that far. He is only 3 digits but no one will touch him or survive him.


With equall speed , sure ,maybe. Without it ..nope


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 26, 2017)

Divell said:


> Kaguya can only do that when absorbing all the chakra from the Ninja. Not on her own.


So she absorbs their power .. i don't see the problem.


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Mar 26, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> Kaguya becomes annoyed with your wank and blows up the planet. The end


no. Kaguya would be too occupied fawning over people like brad pitt, and chuck norris to care about destroying the world which would require years of prep to accomplish.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Mar 26, 2017)

Divell said:


> He only absorbs their life force.


Thank you for the information.


----------



## Divell (Mar 26, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> With equall speed , sure ,maybe. Without it ..nope


True. Also, those with clones can also evade him, like Shunsui did.



reyatsuguy said:


> So she absorbs their power .. i don't see the problem.


She was amping her self. And either way it takes a lot of time. Anyone smart enough, with a hax like Lille or Yhwach, can literally blow her head off while she is charging it.


----------



## Divell (Mar 26, 2017)

The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> no. Kaguya would be too occupied fawning over people like brad pitt, and chuck norris to care about destroying the world which would require years of prep to accomplish.


It would take over a few hours at most.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 26, 2017)

Divell said:


> True. Also, those with clones can also evade him, like Shunsui did.
> 
> 
> She was amping her self. And either way it takes a lot of time. Anyone smart enough, with a hax like Lille or Yhwach, can literally blow her head off while she is charging it.


Uh-huh, it's not like kaguya has her own verse's backup...oh wait..she does.


----------



## Divell (Mar 26, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> Uh-huh, it's not like kaguya has her own verse's backup...oh wait..she does.


Is not like she can do it while charging the Truth-Seeking Orbs.


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Mar 26, 2017)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Simple.
> 
> Either reflect his power back at him ala Momoshiki or Hiraishin users. Or have Sasuke/Madara genjutsu him back to base, then kill him.
> 
> ...


 Lille has true intangibility. They won't be able to touch him. Even if they can reflect his lasers he'd be able to dodge them. They would not be able to seal him with anything because of his intangibility. Yhwach also said that he was the only one to be able to control yamamoto's bankai. 
And yhwach is their king. He has the power to destroy three dimensions with their own night and day cycle. Without prep. Yhwach saying that statement doesn't not limit his absorption level. 
Especially after he absorbed the soul king and ichigo's powers. You seem to be forgetting that yhwach can revive himself, set up traps and Alter the Future. He also has multiple ways to steal powers. The heat yamamoto's bankai reaches is what's important. 
Not the person in control of it. Lava was a threat to naruto and sasuke. 15 million degrees is erasing every god tier who isn't immortal.


----------



## Divell (Mar 26, 2017)

They can't really deflect them. His attacks is a spacial one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 26, 2017)

Divell said:


> Is not like she can do it while charging the Truth-Seeking Orbs.


She doese't have to. One thing at a time.


The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> Lille has true intangibility


I see , as opposed to all of those other characters that have false intangibility...Intangibility doesen't shield him from mind-fuck or from the blanet being blown-up


The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> And yhwach is their king. He has the power to destroy three dimensions with their own night and day cycle. Without prep. Yhwach saying that statement doesn't not limit his absorption level.


Ywhach never abosrbed that kind of power. Unless he has shown it in the manga , which he didn't , it's a NLF.


The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> 15 million degrees is erasing every god tier who isn't immortal.


The amount of energy that 15 million degrees produces is absolutely nothing to a top-tier or a god-tier


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Mar 26, 2017)

Divell said:


> It would take over a few hours at most.


That's still a long time. Time that wouldn't be afforded to her in a fight.


----------



## Brooks (Mar 26, 2017)

Oh my God. I am starting to remember my horrible days in Narutobase with the Bleach wanking.


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Mar 26, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> She doese't have to. One thing at a time.
> 
> I see , as opposed to all of those other characters that have false intangibility...Intangibility doesen't shield him from mind-fuck or from the blanet being blown-up
> 
> ...


Sir, lille is intangible. Space would not have any effect on him and since his nerves would also be intangible neither will genjutsu. Care to show proof of anyone in naruto resisting 15 million degrees of heat? it's not a nlf. Kaguya the strongest character in the series is planet level with prep. With statements yhwach should be above that. He was also going to make a new world big enough for 3 dimensions to fit in. Kaguya was sealed in a moon. Yhwach was going to create a massive world.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 26, 2017)

The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> Sir, lille is intangible


You said so , yes.


The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> Space would not have any effect on him and since his nerves would also be intangible neither will genjutsu


Bullshit


The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> Care to show proof of anyone in naruto resisting 15 million degrees of heat


I don't need to since they have tanked shit much stronger than that


The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> With statements yhwach should be above that


Uh-huh, still country level + 


The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> Kaguya was sealed in a moon. Yhwach was going to create a massive world


And  Lord Raizen is very  hungry  cuz he ain't eating humans no more. The point being ?


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Mar 26, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> You said so , yes.
> 
> Bullshit
> 
> ...


Well it being that since moon seal > kaguya then planet seal > kaguya even more so. If someone were to teleport naruto or sasuke into the core of the sun would they survive? if you believe they would what proof would there be, especially considering they were afraid of falling into lava? Visual proof would be preferable. It's not bs the lille thing. It really isn't. If someone had true intangibility that means everything is also intangible. Otherwise their nerves or eyes would be in danger of harm if someone aimed for those areas. Then that would mean it's not true intangibility.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 26, 2017)

The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> Well it being that since moon seal > kaguya then planet seal > kaguya even more so


????


The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> If someone were to teleport naruto or sasuke into the core of the sun would they survive? if you believe they would what proof would there be, especially considering they were afraid of falling into lava? Visual proof would be preferable


Heat = energy. !5 millions degrees converted into energy is a far cry away from the durability of the Naruto top and god tiers. I don't have to prove anything.


The Strawberry Carrot Top said:


> If someone had true intangibility that means everything is also intangible. Otherwise their nerves or eyes would be in danger of harm if someone aimed for those areas. Then that would mean it's not true intangibility.


1.What about breathing ? Intagibility also covers breathing in space ?
2 Getiing thrown into space counts as BFR. Even is Lille survives he would just be suspended there without anything to do.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 26, 2017)

Kaguya BFRs this trash into one of her dimensions and calls it a fucking day.


----------



## The Strawberry Carrot Top (Mar 26, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> ????
> 
> Heat = energy. !5 millions degrees converted into energy is a far cry away from the durability of the Naruto top and god tiers. I don't have to prove anything.
> 
> ...


I do believe lille can teleport. And yeah I think so. Do you believe a ghost can breath in space? I do. So you have no proof via vision and statements that has visual evidence to back it up? Yamamoto has the number statement and the statement of him controlling it. There's also the feats that were shown when he went bankai and hitsugaya telling cang due that he can't use his bankai because all of the moisture got dried up. The only statement pertaining heat in naruto that I can remember was the hyberbole amaterasu. Which at best is surface sun hot. Which it isn't.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 26, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> Heat = energy. !5 millions degrees converted into energy is a far cry away from the durability of the Naruto top and god tiers. I don't have to prove anything.



Everything has a different value of "temperature", because "temperature" is average energy within an object - the movement of particles.  In this case, the thing which is given "temperature" is Yamamoto's reiatsu, and we know Yamamoto's reiatsu is already powerful enough to smother a city-destroying blast of fire and heat down to a small crater.  

We know that reiatsu in high enough amounts is enough to kill those weaker than the one emitting the reiatsu, or rip apart the bodies of anyone who comes within a certain radius of said person's reiatsu.  But that disintegration does not happen because of "heat" or "Temperature", but from raw "force".  

But the problem is that we don't know a way to determine what the "average kinetic energy" (or thermal radiation energy amount) of Yamamoto's reiatsu would be.  Theoretically, we could only scale the temperature to Yamamoto's overall destructive capacity.

Which, in a sense, _*might*_ help to explain the nature of Amaterasu - the "temperature of the sun" statement remains the same, but the "Density of chakra" within the flames increases, which would increase the amount of energy required to reach that same temperature, but also release enough "heat energy" to do damage to something on the level of the Juubi.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Divell (Mar 27, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> She doese't have to. One thing at a time.
> 
> I see , as opposed to all of those other characters that have false intangibility...Intangibility doesen't shield him from mind-fuck or from the blanet being blown-up
> 
> ...


You said all she needs is to charge the ball and blow up the planet. Which is fucking stupid as it would be simply a massive attack against someone that won't do shit to her.

Also, Lile wouldn't get hit by the attack, if anything the lack of air would kill him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 27, 2017)

Divell said:


> Kaguya can only do that when absorbing all the chakra from the Ninja. Not on her own.



Considering that it's all her chakra to begin with I would assume it would be the default for her, especially when its implied that she made those dimensions in the first place and sh obviously couldn't have taken the chakra from other people in the past given they didn't have it yet.

Granted it still takes some set up so its not exactly practical.


----------



## Divell (Mar 27, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> Considering that it's all her chakra to begin with I would assume it would be the default for her, especially when its implied that she made those dimensions in the first place and sh obviously couldn't have taken the chakra from other people in the past given they didn't have it yet.
> 
> Granted it still takes some set up so its not exactly practical.


Kaguya is the inheritor of chakra. All Hagoromo did was awaken the use of Chakra.

Is stated that whatever does is absorb the chakra of everyone.


----------



## Esano (Mar 27, 2017)

Ok, as for Sasuke here, he should have enough power to easily wreck Ichigo and Rukia.

Lille soloing rhe entire verse at once is also bull. They have plenty of ways to take him out.


----------



## Divell (Mar 27, 2017)

Esano said:


> Ok, as for Sasuke here, he should have enough power to easily wreck Ichigo and Rukia.


How is he really doing it. He definitely doesn't scale to the small continent lv shit of his Susanoo.



> Lille soloing rhe entire verse at once is also bull. They have plenty of ways to take him out.


Not necessarily, only few can actually stop him.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 27, 2017)

Divell said:


> How is he really doing it. He definitely doesn't scale to the small continent lv shit of his Susanoo.
> 
> 
> Not necessarily, only few can actually stop him.


saying shit over and over doesnt make it true or make anyone believe you Drivell


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 27, 2017)

EoS Sasuke literally rips them apart with 1 hand if he scales to Boruto Nardo, wtf why was this thread made?


----------



## Esano (Mar 27, 2017)

Divell said:


> How is he really doing it. He definitely doesn't scale to the small continent lv shit of his Susanoo.


He doesnt need to scale  to his susanoo.
His Susanoo  is well above continent level  anyway.
His base should be well above Ichigo.
His jutsu in base could hurt Madara.





> Not necessarily, only few can actually stop him.


If a few can take him out them he doesnt solo. Not even close then. You dont solo a verse with multiple people that can take you out.
And I dont know what you mean by a few so I guess I agree for now.


----------



## Divell (Mar 27, 2017)

Esano said:


> He doesnt need to scale  to his susanoo.
> His Susanoo  is well above continent level  anyway.
> His base should be well above Ichigo.
> His jutsu in base could hurt Madara.


How is his Susanoo above Continent lv now? When his own feat is nowhere above 2 digits Continent lv, and that's the high end. 
How is him in base well above Ichigo. Specially in Bankai.
Who was weak against Six Paths Chakra, Sasuke hit him with a Six Path enhanced Chidori. Not just his Chidori was way stronger than his normal ones, but Madara was weak against it. If he wasn't gonna at least hurt him, it would be very stupid.





> If a few can take him out them he doesnt solo. Not even close then. You dont solo a verse with multiple people that can take you out.
> And I dont know what you mean by a few so I guess I agree for now.


Not so much as taking him out. Is that is more than likely impossible for him to hit them. Easily could be BFRed by anyone with access to a space time technique.


----------



## Divell (Mar 27, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> saying shit over and over doesnt make it true or make anyone believe you Drivell


Give me proof of how is no Susanoo Sasuke above Country+ Bankai Ichigo. In what regards, is this anywhere near a stomp. Not just should Ichigo in Bankai have the raw power advantage, but Base Ichigo and Base Sasuke should be around the same lv.


----------



## Esano (Mar 27, 2017)

Divell said:


> How is his Susanoo above Continent lv now? When his own feat is nowhere above 2 digits Continent lv, and that's the high end.
> How is him in base well above Ichigo. Specially in Bankai.
> Who was weak against Six Paths Chakra, Sasuke hit him with a Six Path enhanced Chidori. Not just his Chidori was way stronger than his normal ones, but Madara was weak against it. If he wasn't gonna at least hurt him, it would be very stupid.
> 
> ...


Thats Bull. Thats like saying Gai doesnt get the scaling either because he used taijutsu.
Sasuke also punched him and kicked him and hit him with regular attacks.
He and Naruto's attacks were clearly on Madara's level or close and they are well above Continent level anyway.
Theres also parts of the Kaguya fight and just scaling to Naruto in general.

Not sure what you are saying in the second part. Seems you agree he could be BFR'd as one option and there are others.


----------



## bitethedust (Mar 27, 2017)

Let's start the official Divell drinking game: 
- Take a shot each time Divell pretends powerscaling doesn't exist and thus if X character has no feats calced at Y they can never ever be that strong.


----------



## Esano (Mar 27, 2017)

Divell said:


> Give me proof of how is no Susanoo Sasuke above Country+ Bankai Ichigo. In what regards, is this anywhere near a stomp. Not just should Ichigo in Bankai have the raw power advantage, but Base Ichigo and Base Sasuke should be around the same lv.


What does base Ichigo even scale to?


----------



## Divell (Mar 27, 2017)

Esano said:


> Thats Bull. Thats like saying Gai doesnt get the scaling either because he used taijutsu.
> Sasuke also punched him and kicked him
> He and Naruto's attacks were clearly on Madara's level or close and they are well above Continent level anyway.
> Theres also parts of the Kaguya fight and just scaling to Naruto in general.
> ...


No. Gai is scaled because he actually straight up overpowered Madara using nothing but Taijutsu.
The only time Sasuke ever went physical was when rescuing Sakura, where he is seen blocked casually by Limbo Madaras.
Problems. 

Six Paths Naruto > Perfect Susanoo Sasuke.
Sasuke's interations with Madara are
Teleporting him with something that does not required power lv.
Cutting him in half with a Chidori, amped with Six Paths, that Madara is weak against.
Being casually blocked by Madara's clones. But if you mean not dying from Madara simply blocking him then I guess not just Sasuke, but Sakura and every Kage scales to them.

Sasuke's interactions with Kaguya are
Getting his Susanoo destroyed, twice. Needless is to say Naruto was stright up matching the same attacks and overpowering the same techniques that she broke Susanoo with.
Getting dodged by Kaguya while needing to change dimension before being able to dodge (Sasuke used teleportation).
Sealing her with massive help from Naruto, Kakashi, and Sakura. 

Base Sasuke does not scale to small Continent lv feat that HIS SUSANOO did.



bitethedust said:


> Let's start the official Divell drinking game:
> - Take a shot each time Divell pretends powerscaling doesn't exist and thus if X character has no feats calced at Y they can never ever be that strong.


Power scaling is a thing. You just not using it right.


----------



## Divell (Mar 27, 2017)

Esano said:


> What does base Ichigo even scale to?


Island lv if Las Noches' latest calc gets reviewed. Probably to Kenpachi's meteor in his strongest attacks. Hype indicates it as so.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 27, 2017)

Divell said:


> No. Gai is scaled because he actually straight up overpowered Madara using nothing but Taijutsu.
> The only time Sasuke ever went physical was when rescuing Sakura, where he is seen blocked casually by Limbo Madaras.
> Problems.
> 
> ...


Madara is not weak to six paths chakra you sewage drain. He fucking uses 6 paths chakra due to being a juubi jin


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 27, 2017)

This is a SS rape. 



ATastyMuffin said:


> *Momoshiki or Kaguya could solo Bleach.*
> 
> Actually, Adult Naruto/Sasuke could do it too.




I disagree.


----------



## Esano (Mar 27, 2017)

Divell said:


> No. Gai is scaled because he actually straight up overpowered Madara using nothing but Taijutsu.
> The only time Sasuke ever went physical was when rescuing Sakura, where he is seen blocked casually by Limbo Madaras.
> Problems.
> 
> ...



And Taijutsu was stated to be a weakeness in the same vein as Senjutsu, in that it isnt Ninjtsu.
Sasuke's hurting Madara counts.

As for more specific examples I might have to check the fight, but theres no way that Sasuke no Susanoo is so exponentally weaker than Naruto no Kurama Avatar.

Your being overly pedantic with power scaling anyway, I could do the same thing with a lot of stuff from bleach too but whatever.

The point is that Sasuke, Naruto and Madara are all in the same ballpark of power.
And that ballpark isnt even Continent level, its Small Planet level.

Sasuke with Jutsu should be at least continent level for showing he can even compete with Madara, Naruto, and Kaguya who are a million times continent level.

When I get home I will look at my manga for some more examples but it seems pretty obvious that Sasuke's Chidori isnt a thousand times weaker than Naruto's punches.


----------



## Divell (Mar 27, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Madara is not weak to six paths chakra you sewage drain. He fucking uses 6 paths chakra due to being a juubi jin


I... you... do realize Six Paths is essentially an enhanced Senjutsu chakra right?


----------



## Esano (Mar 27, 2017)

Divell said:


> Island lv if Las Noches' latest calc gets reviewed. Probably to Kenpachi's meteor in his strongest attacks. Hype indicates it as so.


You making that scaling after being as skeptical as possible for Sasuke is pretty silly tbh.

But even then, Island level is Sage Made Naruto level shit. 
Sasuke litterally crushes that.


----------



## Divell (Mar 27, 2017)

Esano said:


> And Taijutsu was stated to be a weakeness in the same vein as Senjutsu, in that it isnt Ninjtsu.
> Sasuke's hurting Madara counts.
> 
> As for more specific examples I might have to check the fight, but theres no way that Sasuke no Susanoo is so exponentally weaker than Naruto no Kurama Avatar.
> ...


No. Is stated as the only thing other than Senjutsu that works on the Juubi Jinchuriki. Physical attacks or Senjutsu. They are weak agaisnt Senjutsu. Sasuke is amping his Chidori with the same energy Madara is weak against. But hey, I guess Sage Mode Naruto scales to anything Obito does, considering he also didn't just hurt him, but he stomped him in the ground.

Kaguya vs Sasuke's Susanoo,

Six Paths Naruto vs Kaguya,

again,

need to say more?


I'm only pedantic when is used indiscriminately. Such as current Sasuke being stronger than Six Paths Naruto just because in a movie, which is no longer the main continuation and was retconned by the manga, Sasuke is following Sage Mode enhanced Kurama Mode Naruto, in his battle with Momoshiki, who doesn't have anything to register on the likes of RJK Madara or Kaguya's lv.

Madara is physically stronger than Six Paths Naruto actually. Sasuke was only able to keep up because he had the right tools to do so, his mind, and his Six Paths enhanced techniques. Which he no longer possess.

Kaguya barely registered him as a thread. Naruto was trying to stop him and not stomp him. Always trying to match his attacks instead of overpowering them. Unless you think Sasuke's Susanoo Arrows are a thread for Naruto to use his Truth-Seeking Orbs. Oh and is stated at the end of their Indra Susanoo vs Asura Kurama clash that Naruto was low in chakra all the time.

No. It simply is enhanced with the right power.


----------



## Divell (Mar 27, 2017)

Esano said:


> You making that scaling after being as skeptical as possible for Sasuke is pretty silly tbh.
> 
> But even then, Island level is Sage Made Naruto level shit.
> Sasuke litterally crushes that.


Unless you think current Ichigo is weaker than his Pre-Skip Hollowfied form and Ulquiorra, which is stated the other way around by Unohana. Is also possibly the scales to Yamamoto's small country lv due to burning Yhwach in two different occasions, but I'm still discussing it with other people on another website.

Oh and the fact he was stated by Unohana that when coming out of Soul Palace, he, Byakuya and Renji were going to be rivals to Kenpachi's power. Which at least Bankai Byakuya scales for defense and his ultimate technique.

Scaling in Bleach is far easier than in Naruto just for the fact is always stated and never retconned. Oh and unlike Naruto, who depends on mostly on skill, techniques, intelligence, instead of the pure brute force for battle, which Sasuke is the number 1 example of all of this mentioned below.


----------



## Esano (Mar 27, 2017)

Divell said:


> No. Is stated as the only thing other than Senjutsu that works on the Juubi Jinchuriki. Physical attacks or Senjutsu. They are weak agaisnt Senjutsu. Sasuke is amping his Chidori with the same energy Madara is weak against. But hey, I guess Sage Mode Naruto scales to anything Obito does, considering he also didn't just hurt him, but he stomped him in the ground.
> 
> Kaguya vs Sasuke's Susanoo,
> 
> ...



Honestly its a bit late for me  to get into all these details ( Im bout to go to sleep ), especially the Sage debate, so maybe someome else can pick up my Slack.

But let me see if I can get what you are saying.
So you are saying is Sasuke doesnt scale at all to Naruto and Madara, and infact is millions of times weaker than them.
On top of that he cant even hurt Madara or Naruto with his jutsu. ( Even though he has ) 
And Naruto's punches, are stronger than Sasuke's best Jutsus?


----------



## Esano (Mar 27, 2017)

Divell said:


> Unless you think current Ichigo is weaker than his Pre-Skip Hollowfied form and Ulquiorra, which is stated the other way around by Unohana. Is also possibly the scales to Yamamoto's small country lv due to burning Yhwach in two different occasions, but I'm still discussing it with other people on another website.
> 
> Oh and the fact he was stated by Unohana that when coming out of Soul Palace, he, Byakuya and Renji were going to be rivals to Kenpachi's power. Which at least Bankai Byakuya scales for defense and his ultimate technique.
> 
> Scaling in Bleach is far easier than in Naruto just for the fact is always stated and never retconned. Oh and unlike Naruto, who depends on mostly on skill, techniques, intelligence, instead of the pure brute force for battle, which Sasuke is the number 1 example of all of this mentioned below.


Im pretty sure H2 isnt Island level.
And like I said Island level should be nothing to Sasuke.

Oh and I didnt say Sasuke was stronger than Naruto. He is weaker but comparable.


----------



## Divell (Mar 27, 2017)

Esano said:


> Honestly its a bit late for me  to get into all these details ( Im bout to go to sleep ), especially the Sage debate, so maybe someome else can pick up my Slack.
> 
> But let me see if I can get what you are saying.
> So you are saying is Sasuke
> ...


No.

base Sasuke is indeed weaker than them. His Perfect Susanoo and massive skill/hax and techniques is what allows him to keep up and stay in battle. Mostly due to the fact of them being weak against Senjutsu chakra.
He can't hurt them with physical attacks. He was able to hurt them due to enhancing his Jutsu with Six Paths chakra, which Madara is weak against in the first place.
Manga shows it clearly that yes.



Esano said:


> Im pretty sure H2 isnt Island level.
> And like I said Island level should be nothing to Sasuke.


If the new calc for Las Noches is accepted, we will see Espadas getting upgrades. And Sasuke's basic Chidori is large Island lv actually.


----------



## Esano (Mar 27, 2017)

Divell said:


> No.
> 
> base Sasuke is indeed weaker than them. His Perfect Susanoo and massive skill/hax and techniques is what allows him to keep up and stay in battle. Mostly due to the fact of them being weak against Senjutsu chakra.
> He can't hurt them with physical attacks. He was able to hurt them due to enhancing his Jutsu with Six Paths chakra, which Madara is weak against in the first place.
> ...



He is weaker but I disagree on his Jutsu not scaling to theirs, he is weaker, but not by such a massive amount.
But like I said ill save the Senjutsu arguement for tom.

Dunno about Physically, but with Jutsu.
It has been a while since I read the Naruto vs Sasuke fight but I am pretty sure that Sasuke hurt Naruto there.
His best Jutsu being weaker than a punch from Naruto makes no sense.
Maybe a bit weaker, but still strong enough to be in the same tier.

We'll have to see about the Calc, but you obviously know I disagree with that.
Now you are trying to say that Prime Sasuke's most powerful Jutsus, are around the level of pre-war arc FRS.

It would also make Sasuke with no Susanoo Like not hyperbole but literally a Billion times weaker than Naruto.

And you are basically saying of Sasuke Chidori'd and Naruto ran at him with a single punch, Naruto would literally wreck him.
When they have always been portrayed clashing somwhat evenly with Naruto using Rasengan.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 27, 2017)

Sasuke stomps no matter how much drivell trys to downplay him. gg no re


----------



## Divell (Mar 27, 2017)

Esano said:


> He is weaker but I disagree on his Jutsu not scaling to theirs, he is weaker, but not by such a massive amount.
> But like I said ill save the Senjutsu arguement for tom.





> Dunno about Physically, but with Jutsu.
> It has been a while since I read the Naruto vs Sasuke fight but I am pretty sure that Sasuke hurt Naruto there.
> His best Jutsu being weaker than a punch from Naruto makes no sense.
> Maybe a bit weaker, but still strong enough to be in the same tier.


They are the ones who scale from him dude. And Sasuke's best Jutsus includes all 9 Bijuu chakra and Perfect Susanoo. Which was matched by Naruto.



> We'll have to see about the Calc, but you obviously know I disagree with that.
> Now you are trying to say that Prime Sasuke's most powerful Jutsus, are around the level of pre-war arc FRS.


No. I'm saying Prime Sasuke in base, is large Island lv. FRS is barely Island lv, and Sasuke has always been weaker than Naruto in DC.



> It would also make Sasuke with no Susanoo Like not hyperbole but literally a Billion times weaker than Naruto.


Their power ups are simply different.



> And you are basically saying of Sasuke Chidori'd and Naruto ran at him with a single punch, Naruto would literally wreck him.
> When they have always been portrayed clashing somwhat evenly with Naruto using Rasengan.


No. I'm saying, if Six Paths Naruto run at base Sasuke, he would destroy him into oblivion. Saitama vs random human style. Key word being *base *and *Sasuke*.



OneSimpleAnime said:


> Sasuke stomps no matter how much drivell trys to downplay him. gg no re


Do tell me, what does *EoS Sasuke* without *Susanoo*, has to stomp *EoS Ichigo*.


----------



## Esano (Mar 28, 2017)

Divell said:


> They are the ones who scale from him dude. And Sasuke's best Jutsus includes all 9 Bijuu chakra and Perfect Susanoo. Which was matched by Naruto.
> 
> 
> No. I'm saying Prime Sasuke in base, is large Island lv. FRS is barely Island lv, and Sasuke has always been weaker than Naruto in DC.
> ...



Sasuke has usually had less DC but he has usually been able to clash jutsu with Naruto.

FRS Was like 50 gigatons.

Also I still dont get how you are saying Sasuke only hurt Madara because of Sage energy when Naruto was using Sage energy as well, and he wasnt doing millions of times better.

Also


----------



## Brooks (Mar 28, 2017)

Thinks Naruto's punches are stronger than Sasuke's Jutsu, yet expects to be taken seriously.

Poor Divell, he can't get over Bleach being stuck in the Country range.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Mar 28, 2017)

Esano said:


> Sasuke has usually had less DC but he has usually been able to clash jutsu with Naruto.


He has always had less DC, he was a tactical, using piercing or electrifying attacks, or burning attacks, instead of simply charging with brute force.



> FRS Was like 50 gigatons.


Chidori was 300 something gigatons.



> Also I still dont get how you are saying Sasuke only hurt Madara because of Sage energy when Naruto was using Sage energy as well, and he wasnt doing millions of times better.


Chidori was piercing, Naruto was using Truth-Seeking Rodes.



> Also


That's literally all it did. 

Caught Naruto by surprise.
Send him flying unharmed.



Brooks said:


> Thinks Naruto's punches are stronger than Sasuke's Jutsu, yet expects to be taken seriously.
> 
> Poor Divell, he can't get over Bleach being stuck in the Country range.


Wait, you seriously think Sasuke would survive a punch from Six Path Sage Mode, without Susanoo or any other defense?


----------



## Brooks (Mar 28, 2017)

Divell said:


> Wait, you seriously think Sasuke would survive a punch from Six Path Sage Mode, without Susanoo or any other defense?


----------



## Esano (Mar 28, 2017)

Divell said:


> He has always had less DC, he was a tactical, using piercing or electrifying attacks, or burning attacks, instead of simply charging with brute force.


But Im not talking about piercing. I am talking about the raw energy of their jutsu being comparable. And it has been, multiple times.



> Chidori was 300 something gigatons.


Who cares what Chidori was calced at?
Majin Vegeta's Multi Star busting attack was like less than city level.
Its about who he can damage.



> Chidori was piercing, Naruto was using Truth-Seeking Rodes.


Now you are just moving the Goal posts.
Doesnt matter if its piercing it would still have to be close to be able to hurt Juudara.
Also what?



> That's literally all it did.
> 
> Caught Naruto by surprise.
> Send him flying unharmed.


It doesnt catch him off guard though, he notices before he is attacked.
And if he was litterally billions of times stronger as you claim, that shouldnt matter


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm not going to bother with quotes but, Ywach does have the other Sternritter abilities, he gets all the powers, skills and knowledge of them.

There's a whole chapter about that.


----------



## ACE NITRO (Mar 28, 2017)

Sasuke literally stomps ichigo to death. Lol at divell's downplaying sasuke to island level when he could easily tank momoshiki's attacks the same attacks that could hurt rsm nardo.


----------



## Divell (Mar 28, 2017)

ACE NITRO said:


> Sasuke literally stomps ichigo to death. Lol at divell's downplaying sasuke to island level when he could easily tank momoshiki's attacks the same attacks that could hurt rsm nardo.


Continent lv Kage confirmed. No wait, Continent lv Boruto with Banishing Rasengan confirmed. Momoshiki was getting owned by base Naruto, and neither him nor Kinshiki actually have anything that scale them to continent lv.


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 28, 2017)

Divell said:


> Continent lv Kage confirmed. No wait, Continent lv Boruto with Banishing Rasengan confirmed. Momoshiki was getting owned by base Naruto, and neither him nor Kinshiki actually have anything that scale them to continent lv.



Is it any wonder you don't know how power scaling works. You don't seem to know how PIS works either, which is what Boruto or the Kages doing anything in that fight falls under. Fighting Sasuke alone is proof enough of continent level. But do continue to be blatantly dishonest, you've proven by this point you don't even have the capacity to be honest about anything.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Divell (Mar 28, 2017)

Adamant soul said:


> Is it any wonder you don't know how power scaling works. You don't seem to know how PIS works either, which is what Boruto or the Kages doing anything in that fight falls under. Fighting Sasuke alone is proof enough of continent level. But do continue to be blatantly dishonest, you've proven by this point you don't even have the capacity to be honest about anything.


See? This is exactly the shit I'm talking about. No proof to scale so let's ignore everyone else's feats. Show me actual facts that would put Kinshiki, base Sasuke and Momoshiki on continent lv. Proof is what I'm asking.

@Esano I call it.


----------



## ACE NITRO (Mar 28, 2017)

Divell there's something called powerscaling and it's applicable to all fictional verses, and you are trying to oppose said power tiering established by the author of the said verse. 

If we go by your logic nobody in bleach except yhwach is country level because he was the only one that performed a country level feat, same applies to top tiers nobody is island level except kenpachi cause he was the only one who performed said feat. But we scale other people to the feat, you even try scaling blatantly weaker characters like base shinigami aizen or fkt bankai ichigo to said feat. 

Damn those guys were right you are really dishonest

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imagine (Mar 28, 2017)

Sauce stabs them in the face them. Sakura included.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Divell (Mar 28, 2017)

ACE NITRO said:


> Divell there's something called powerscaling and it's applicable to all fictional verses, and you are trying to oppose said power tiering established by the author of the said verse.


I'm not disregarding poweracaling. I'm disregarding power scaling without proof. There is nothing that scales Sasuke, Senjutsu enhanced Naruto, Kinshiki and Momoshiki to Six Paths Naruto or Sasuke's Perfect Susanoo. Which are the ones who get the continent lv feats.



> If we go by your logic nobody in bleach except yhwach is country level because he was the only one that performed a country level feat, same applies to top tiers nobody is island level except kenpachi cause he was the only one who performed said feat. But we scale other people to the feat, you even try scaling blatantly weaker characters like base shinigami aizen or fkt bankai ichigo to said feat.


There is actual proof that allows them to scale to that shit. Unlike the notion of current Sasuke's base stats scaling to his perfect Susanoo.


----------



## Esano (Mar 28, 2017)

Divell said:


> @Esano I call it.


What? 
You mean you agree to disagree or your saying I am also abusing scaling?


----------



## GoldGournetChef (Mar 28, 2017)

Sasuke casually blitz kills rukia then takes care of ichigo with mild defaulty sakura does not


----------



## Divell (Mar 28, 2017)

Esano said:


> What?
> You mean you agree to disagree or your saying I am also abusing scaling?


No. Yesterday I wrote in a comment to you that when abusing power scaling they star ignoring everyone around them's feats so that their power scaling is accepted. Ignoring author intent which is precisely what they are doing now.


----------



## Divell (Mar 28, 2017)

GoldGournetChef said:


> Sasuke casually blitz kills rukia then takes care of ichigo with mild defaulty sakura does not


Speed difference is not enough if at all.


----------



## Esano (Mar 28, 2017)

Divell said:


> I'm not disregarding poweracaling. I'm disregarding power scaling without proof. There is nothing that scales Sasuke, Senjutsu enhanced Naruto, Kinshiki and Momoshiki to Six Paths Naruto or Sasuke's Perfect Susanoo. Which are the ones who get the continent lv feats.
> 
> 
> There is actual proof that allows them to scale to that shit. Unlike the notion of current Sasuke's base stats scaling to his perfect Susanoo.


Naruto without Kurama from the last also gets continent lvl.
Whether Kiki and Momo get it is another matter.


Divell said:


> No. Yesterday I wrote in a comment to you that when abusing power scaling they star ignoring everyone around them's feats so that their power scaling is accepted. Ignoring author intent which is precisely what they are doing now.



Oh i see what you mean now
"I Called it"
How did I not realize that  was what you meant XD.

Well I am not sure about Momo and Kiki, I only watched the Boroto movie once but I plan on rewatching/reading all the post Naruto Manga stuff again anyway so I'll let you know what I think then.

But sometimes you do have to ignore moments that dont make sense/ are PIS, for example, if say, Superman was hurt/overpowered by some street leveler, SMvF or the  300 Gigajoule thing from bleach.

As for this specific case I will have to read and watch the fight and stuff again to say.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Mar 28, 2017)

That Rinnegan ability of Sasuke's is the perfect ability to troll characters who uses weapons as their main source of power honestly. What are they going to do if he warps the weapon from their hand and holds it hostage?

Anyway, Sasuke solos. Genjutsu followed by Chidori Sharp Spear to the head ends it quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Esano (Mar 28, 2017)

Dark Passenger said:


> That Rinnegan ability of Sasuke's is the perfect ability to troll characters who uses weapons as their main source of power honestly. What are they going to do if he warps the weapon from their hand and holds it hostage?
> 
> Anyway, Sasuke solos. Genjutsu followed by Chidori Sharp Spear to the head ends it quickly.


We have mostly debating it without taking Genjutsu and Abilities into account, I'm not sure he does.

But good point, his abilities make it even more certain.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Mar 28, 2017)

Esano said:


> We have mostly debating it without taking Genjutsu and Abilities into account, I'm not sure he does.
> 
> But good point, his abilities make it even more certain.



Yeah,  I noticed that Susanoo was restricted because it was overkill. Thing is, even Sasuke's basic abilities are overkill given the characters here no resistance against them. 

I still can't get over Ichigo's lack of hax/hax resistance in a decent hax series like Bleach. Could have made a difference here.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 28, 2017)

Rukia solos with cuteness alone


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 28, 2017)

Kurou said:


> Rukia solos with cuteness alone


just because divell is shitposting doesn't mean you have to too bratan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kurou (Mar 28, 2017)

Seraphiel said:


> just because divell is shitposting doesn't mean you have to too bratan



I will slap you with a white glove if I have to


----------



## Divell (Mar 28, 2017)

Esano said:


> Naruto without Kurama from the last also gets continent lvl.
> Whether Kiki and Momo get it is another matter.


Not sure in base, but The Last Naruto was stronger than current, it was stated Naruto was rusty.



> Oh i see what you mean now
> "I Called it"
> How did I not realize that  was what you meant XD.


Sorry I was on the phone. XD.



> Well I am not sure about Momo and Kiki, I only watched the Boroto movie once but I plan on rewatching/reading all the post Naruto Manga stuff again anyway so I'll let you know what I think then.


Naruto was stated to be able to boost Momoshiki's biggest Bijuu-bomb casually by Sasuke, and in base he was equal in strength. With his Senjutsu enhanced Kurama Mode he completely owned him in stats. They do were stronger than base Sasuke though.



> But sometimes you do have to ignore moments that dont make sense/ are PIS, for example, if say, Superman was hurt/overpowered by some street leveler, SMvF or the  300 Gigajoule thing from bleach.


Sure. But is been shown constantly ever since the final battle between Sasuke and Naruto that Sasuke is not really that much stronger than a Kage lv in base. Superman is a walking PIS that depends in Sunlight radiation, so is passable. And Lightning do have 5 Gigajoules, which is what Kubo was going for. Also, that same energy in a explosion would leave shit like this in the ground



> As for this specific case I will have to read and watch the fight and stuff again to say.


I got Viz Media scans if you want them I can give them to you.

@LazyWaka @iwandesu do we have actual proof for current Sasuke's base stats (strength, durability, etc), to scale to his Perfect Susanoo during the final battles of Naruto?


----------



## Esano (Mar 28, 2017)

Divell said:


> Not sure in base, but The Last Naruto was stronger than current, it was stated Naruto was rusty.



If he is rusty how is is stronger?
And I was just saying that because you were saying only the SOSP version gets scaling.
Im also not sure about Madara,Sasuke, Naruto, and Kaguya should be above Toneri.
Naruto was rusty and at a weakened sate is the last without Kurama and he was still Moon-Small Planet Level.
And the fight with Kaguya should get them that level considering that Naruto was not as his peak power in the last.
But even then you have stuff like Naruto and Sasuke Maintaining the half of the ability to lift a moon up to the sky is moon-snall planet level.




> Naruto was stated to be able to boost Momoshiki's biggest Bijuu-bomb casually by Sasuke, and in base he was equal in strength. With his Senjutsu enhanced Kurama Mode he completely owned him in stats. They do were stronger than base Sasuke though.


Huh?



> Sure. But is been shown constantly ever since the final battle between Sasuke and Naruto that Sasuke is not really that much stronger than a Kage lv in base.


You said the Naruto who was in the Last is stronger.
( Even though he wasnt full power and was without Kurama )
Are you saying Sasuke got weaker?
Then are we talking about post ch700 or pre for this battle?
And what do you mean by base?
Madara was impressed above the Kage with Sasuke's speed after just seeimg Gai
You think any Kage could harm SOSP Naruto?
You think any Kage could Bisect  Madara
Harm Madara as much as SOSP Naruto?

I may be highballing but your lowballing



> Superman is a walking PIS that depends in Sunlight radiation, so is passable. And Lightning do have 5 Gigajoules, which is what Kubo was going for. Also, that same energy in a explosion would leave shit like this in the ground


Its the fact that that hole is LAUGHABLE to PRE soul society ichigo thats the issue
Superman is one example
I also mentioed SM vFL
There silver surfer getting hammered
Similarly Roshis moon bust
Basically when a character defeating another person who he shouldnt





> I got Viz Media scans if you want them I can give them to you.


Sure, I could use the last 40 chapters.


> @LazyWaka @iwandesu do we have actual proof for current Sasuke's base stats (strength, durability, etc), to scale to his Perfect Susanoo during the final battles of Naruto?


I dont think anyone is scaling him to perfect Susanoo.
They are scaling it to more like, Above Juubidama level for hurting Madara, hurting naruto and a few other things.[/Quote]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 28, 2017)

I haven't really been reading the new bolt manga, so im not really sure how much it differs from the movie.

As for narutos rusty comment, that doesn't really mean that he got weaker considering that the bulk of his power is from outside sources (hagaromo, the bijuu) but rather he's just less efficient with it. It certainly suggests that he hasn't gotten any stronger though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jag77 (Mar 28, 2017)

Sasuke stomps no matter how hard you people reach. 

But anyways, I'm honestly surprised Oxy Clean isn't maxing out at Continent level.


----------



## Divell (Mar 28, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> I haven't really been reading the new bolt manga, so im not really sure how much it differs from the movie.
> 
> As for narutos rusty comment, that doesn't really mean that he got weaker considering that the bulk of his power is from outside sources (hagaromo, the bijuu) but rather he's just less efficient with it. It certainly suggests that he hasn't gotten any stronger though.


Is pretty bad in terms of artwork. The story could possibly get interesting but my hopes went into the drain with Naruto long ago. The battle went essentially like this,
After that it was pretty much the same, Sasuke acting as a meatshield/distraction, Boruto hitting him with an amped by Naruto Rasengan. Worth mentioning Sasuke also was constantly getting overpowered by Kinshiki in terms of strength, same Kinshiki got overpowered by the Kage, and when Sasuke tried to cut Momoshiki's head off, he couldn't' do so, he also was swapped by Momoshiki like a fly, like in the movie, but with a casual back kick.



Esano said:


> If he is rusty how is is stronger?
> And I was just saying that because you were saying only the SOSP version gets scaling.
> Im also not sure about Madara,Sasuke, Naruto, and Kaguya should be above Toneri.
> Naruto was rusty and at a weakened sate is the last without Kurama and he was still Moon-Small Planet Level.
> ...


Current Naruto is rusty. He shouldn't be stronger at all. Probably weaker in terms of battle prowess. I also doubt they be above Toneri, but people think Toneri is below them. Naruto was actually using his Kurama Mode enhanced by Sage Mode. Don't see how he was weakened. His base stats does allow him to take this,

But in base he was still above Sasuke's stats. Right now anyway. So is impossible to scale him to Naruto either way. He should still be large Island lv from this,

but that's as much as he has in his basic stats. Sasuke needs to use Susanoo still and Rinnegan hax to keep up. He isn't as powerful as they are. And they all scale from him.



> Huh?


Sasuke said that Naruto could stomp both Kinshiki and Momoshiki since the beginning all by himself, but couldn't do so due to having too many innocent people around.



> You said the Naruto who was in the Last is stronger.
> ( Even though he wasnt full power and was without Kurama )
> Are you saying Sasuke got weaker?
> Then are we talking about post ch700 or pre for this battle?
> ...


Having Kurama Avatar doesn't boost his stats. Simply give him greater Reach and more fire power.



> I may be highballing but your lowballing


How am I lowballing.



> Its the fact that that hole is LAUGHABLE to PRE soul society ichigo thats the issue
> Superman is one example
> I also mentioed SM vFL
> There silver surfer getting hammered
> ...


The whole point is her being that weak, remember, the holy arrows are the most basic power for a Quincy and her casual arrow is that weak. Most characters in Bleach, none Captain lv, are around building lv. Don't see why Roshi shouldn't be able to boost the moon with his strongest attack. Don't know what you mean in the third.





> Sure, I could use the last 40 chapters.


Already gave iwandesu the link.



> I dont think anyone is scaling him to perfect Susanoo.
> They are scaling it to more like, Above Juubidama level for hurting Madara, hurting naruto and a few other things.


Which would still be completely retard as he was able to hurt Madara due to using his weakness which is Senjutsu, unless they want also to scale SM Naruto's casual Rasengan to Continent lv. Which would be hilarious. Also, he never really did hurt Naruto.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 28, 2017)

Kurou said:


> Rukia solos with cuteness alone


After her design change she sure doesn't 

After that even pre-EOS Sakura beats her out


----------



## Regicide (Mar 29, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> After that even pre-EOS Sakura beats her out


In a bizarro universe, maybe


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 29, 2017)

Regicide said:


> In a bizarro universe, maybe


She looks like a man now.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 29, 2017)

Nice cherry picking

Esecially since Rukia went nack to the softer look EoS and her increased hair length made her even cuter.

Though the fact that you think Sakura is competition invalidates your opinion anyway


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 29, 2017)

BoS short hair suits her better. EoS looks like they stuck that length of hair onto her, but at least you're right about her no longer looking like a man.

Neither of them ever stood out to me, but all I'm saying is that man face Ruka is pretty bad.


----------



## GoldGournetChef (Mar 29, 2017)

Divell said:


> Speed difference is not enough if at all.


So mach10k vs mach500 isn't enough


----------



## Divell (Mar 29, 2017)

GoldGournetChef said:


> So mach10k vs mach500 isn't enough


Sasuke is not sub relativistic. Ichigo is 1200.


----------



## Esano (Mar 29, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> I haven't really been reading the new bolt manga, so im not really sure how much it differs from the movie.
> 
> As for narutos rusty comment, that doesn't really mean that he got weaker considering that the bulk of his power is from outside sources (hagaromo, the bijuu) but rather he's just less efficient with it. It certainly suggests that he hasn't gotten any stronger though.



Would you weigh in on what you think Sasuke Last/Boroto/Madara fight.
Scales to?
With his powerful jutsu like Chidori and stuff but without Susanoo.

Divel is saying Island level.
I am saying continent plus considering his fights.



> @LazyWaka @iwandesu do we have actual proof for current Sasuo
> ke's base stats (strength, durability, etc), to scale to his Perfect battles of Naruto?


The argument isnt that he scales to Susanoo
His susanoo is far above Continent level.
Its about what he scales to with jutsu


----------



## Esano (Mar 29, 2017)

> Current Naruto is rusty. He shouldn't be stronger at all. Probably weaker in terms of battle prowess. I also doubt they be above Toneri, but people think Toneri is below them. Naruto was actually using his Kurama Mode enhanced by Sage Mode. Don't see how he was weakened. His base stats does allow him to take this,
> 
> But in base he was still above Sasuke's stats. Right now anyway. So is impossible to scale him to Naruto either way. He should still be large Island lv from this,
> 
> but that's as much as he has in his basic stats. Sasuke needs to use Susanoo still and Rinnegan hax to keep up. He isn't as powerful as they are. And they all scale from him.



If Naruto isnt more powerful, than why wouldnt Kaguya,Madara and co scale to Toneri?




> Sasuke said that Naruto could stomp both Kinshiki and Momoshiki since the beginning all by himself, but couldn't do so due to having too many innocent people around.


I'd still rather see it for myself, But thank you for telling me



> Having Kurama Avatar doesn't boost his stats. Simply give him greater Reach and more fire power.


He already has good reach and firepower is a stat basically.
It also protects his body from being harmed.
Its not disimilar from Susanoo.



> How am I lowballing.


In the same sense you think I am high balling you are low balling.
Perspective



> The whole point is her being that weak, remember, the holy arrows are the most basic power for a Quincy and her casual arrow is that weak. Most characters in Bleach, none Captain lv, are around building lv. Don't see why Roshi shouldn't be able to boost the moon with his strongest attack. Don't know what you mean in the third.


But. Characters were actually hurt by them
And the amount of Joules is litterally weaker than what Fodder hollows have done
You didnt adress SMvFL
The roshi example was poor because I am not sure I consider it an outlier
The third one is silver surfer getting knocked out by a hammer to the head by some thugs.

You are trying to disprove these points but I am just using examples.
PIS is a thing there are examples of people like Black Panther harming silver surfer. Examples like this are all over fiction



> Already gave iwandesu the link.


link?


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 29, 2017)

Sasuke is mach 7.5k, not mach 10k.

That said i'm pretty sure that he was referring to Sasue blitzing Rukia, not Ichigo (while its not enough to blitz, it is enough that Rukia will at most only be able to react to his first attack.)


----------



## Esano (Mar 29, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> Sasuke is mach 7.5k, not mach 10k.
> 
> That said i'm pretty sure that he was referring to Sasue blitzing Rukia, not Ichigo (while its not enough to blitz, it is enough that Rukia will at most only be able to react to his first attack.)


Yeah he was refering to that judging by the sentence.
Sasuke is just short of Sub-rel assuming it starts at 1%.
So what would you put prime Sasuke  without Susanoo at with bjs Jutsu.


----------



## GoldGournetChef (Mar 29, 2017)

Divell said:


> Sasuke is not sub relativistic. Ichigo is 1200.


Sauce scales to naruto who reacted too a sword that crossed the moon's diameter in one second and if you read my post I was never talking about sauce blitz ichigo it was rukia


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 31, 2017)

GoldGournetChef said:


> Sauce scales to naruto who reacted too a sword that crossed the moon's diameter in one second and if you read my post I was never talking about sauce blitz ichigo it was rukia



You do know that the linear speed is always different for a sword, depending on which point on the sword you measure the speed.  So the linear speed of Toneri's actual sword swing would be much slower than the linear speed of the tip of his sword.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Mar 31, 2017)

Nardo reacted to the sword as it extended.


----------



## Divell (Mar 31, 2017)

Doesn't change much when Naruto was above Sasuke.


----------



## Divell (Mar 31, 2017)

Doesn't change much when Naruto was above Sasuke.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 31, 2017)

Looks like the new author is giving more ability to sauce and turning Nardo into a fodder.


----------



## Divell (Mar 31, 2017)

Not so much. Sasuke is abilities and Naruto raw power. That's their dynamic. In each one of their department one is fodder to the other.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 31, 2017)

Just to clarify Madaras weakness to senjutsu is no where near as significant (if he even has it at all) as Juubitos. Juubitos back got torn apart by a Regular SM Rasengan while Juudara's arm got barely bruised by SPSM Narutos TSB staff conversely Sasukes SP enhanced Chidori blade cut him in 2. So Sasuke completely outclasses Ichigo in DC.


----------



## kayz (Mar 31, 2017)

Divell said:


> She was amping her self. And either way it takes a lot of time.b Anyone smart enough, with a hax like Lille or Yhwach, can literally blow her head off while she is charging it.


Blowing Kaguya's head off won't stop the TSB from charging. She doesn't even have a head here, lol. Just pure chakra form.
 6


----------



## Brooks (Mar 31, 2017)

The Rinnegan now has Time Manipulation resistance. Good luck Divell.


----------



## Divell (Mar 31, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> Just to clarify Madaras weakness to senjutsu is no where near as significant (if he even has it at all) as Juubitos. Juubitos back got torn apart by a Regular SM Rasengan while Juudara's arm got barely bruised by SPSM Narutos TSB staff conversely Sasukes SP enhanced Chidori blade cut him in 2. So Sasuke completely outclasses Ichigo in DC.


It was his Limbo, not Madara himself. He was near cut in half by Naruto's Rasen Shuriken. Also, Piercing is usually more damaging than blunt attack. Kinda like in this case. Madara also didn't want anything to do with Minato's Sage Mode. And Naruto's staff are mostly categorized as brute force, which does work on him.


----------



## Divell (Mar 31, 2017)

kayz said:


> Blowing Kaguya's head off won't stop the TSB from charging. She doesn't even have a head here, lol. Just pure chakra form.
> 6


She was Transforming from Bijuu-mode to her normal form. That doesn't tell me she can survive her head being blown up.


----------



## Divell (Mar 31, 2017)

Brooks said:


> The Rinnegan now has Time Manipulation resistance. Good luck Divell.


He can see during the time manipulation, and notice the time stop, he still couldn't move.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 31, 2017)

Divell said:


> It was his Limbo, not Madara himself. He was near cut in half by Naruto's Rasen Shuriken. Also, Piercing is usually more damaging than blunt attack. Kinda like in this case. Madara also didn't want anything to do with Minato's Sage Mode. And Naruto's staff are mostly categorized as brute force, which does work on him.



Madaras limbo is stated to be the same as him. Madara being more damaged by sasukes attack than Narutos only supports my point.


----------



## Brooks (Mar 31, 2017)

Divell said:


> He can see during the time manipulation, and notice the time stop, he still couldn't move.



Considering his Eye can move and the Eye's chakra is connected to his body, he should be able to move.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 31, 2017)

Sasukes time resistance is to vague to really do anything with yet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Divell (Mar 31, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> Madaras limbo is stated to be the same as him. Madara being more damaged by sasukes attack than Narutos only supports my point.


Being the same as him. As in equal stats, equal vulnerabilities. When Naruto attacked him with a blunt weapon made of Truth Seeking Orbs it barely leaves a bruise. When Sasuke attacked him with a piercing energy attack, enhanced by Six Paths Chakra, which is stronger than normal Senjutsu, and Madara is weak against it. It then cut Madara in half. That's how is defined. I don't see how does that puts Sasuke above Naruto. Not that it matters, he no longers possess Six Paths chakra.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm not saying that it makes sasuke superior, just comparable. Where was it said that he no longer has six paths power?


----------



## Divell (Mar 31, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> I'm not saying that it makes sasuke superior, just comparable. Where was it said that he no longer has six paths power?


Kagoromo regained his power after they sealed Kaguya. They simply ended with either's power-ups, being Six Paths Chakra for Naruto, and Rinnegan for Sasuke.


----------



## Viole (Mar 31, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> I'm not saying that it makes sasuke superior, just comparable. Where was it said that he no longer has six paths power?


It's prolly due to Naruto and Sasuke using all So6P power to seal kaguya.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 1, 2017)

Divell said:


> Kagoromo regained his power after they sealed Kaguya. They simply ended with either's power-ups, being Six Paths Chakra for Naruto, and Rinnegan for Sasuke.



No he didn't. He only got the seals back. The power ups they got from him were perminant.


----------



## Divell (Apr 1, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> No he didn't. He only got the seals back. The power ups they got from him were perminant.


Sasuke and Naruto already had the means to obtain both the Rinnegan and the Six Paths mode. All Hagoromo did was push the awakening when he gave them his chakra. Naruto having all 9 Bijuu's Chakra from Obito and the Bijuu and Sasuke having Hashirama's cells from Kabuto.


----------



## kayz (Apr 1, 2017)

Divell said:


> She was Transforming from Bijuu-mode to her normal form. That doesn't tell me she can survive her head being blown up.


She can. In the scan, she doesn't have a head. Just a mass of chakra.


----------



## kayz (Apr 1, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> Sasukes time resistance is to vague to really do anything with yet.


he may still be capable of casting eye jutsus like genjutsu, amaterasu, and some rinnegan techs in that frozen state since his eyes are still working


----------



## Ekkologix (Apr 1, 2017)

Sasuke soloes.

EoS ichigo is a disappointment. Specially with you restricting a good deal of his power.

Oh and Rukia/Sakura are non factors.


----------



## Divell (Apr 1, 2017)

kayz said:


> She can. In the scan, she doesn't have a head. Just a mass of chakra.


She is actually forming from Bijuu to human. She is not a form of chakra, she is a person, with chakra inside of her.


----------



## kayz (Apr 1, 2017)

Divell said:


> She is actually forming from Bijuu to human. She is not a form of chakra, she is a person, with chakra inside of her.


Kaguya ceased being a normal person when she perfectly fused with the shinjuu. She is infact a bijuu, the juubi precisely and last I checked bijuus which are part of her are immortal. Don't get it twisted. Its crazy to think a God tier immortal in Naruto can't survive without a head when a weaker immortal Hidan could. Even Orochimaru was revived from his chakra stored in Anko. Hagoromo regenerated from a very small portion of his chakra in Madara's lower body (no head), lol. They all pale to Kaguya who claims perfect immortality. 

Kaguya can survive without a head and regenerate her head back. Juubi jins should have better regeneration than Edos IMHO.


----------



## Divell (Apr 1, 2017)

kayz said:


> Kaguya ceased being a normal person when she perfectly fused with the shinjuu. She is infact a bijuu, the juubi precisely and last I checked bijuus which are part of her are immortal. Don't get it twisted. Its crazy to think a God tier immortal in Naruto can't survive without a head when a weaker immortal Hidan could. Even Orochimaru was revived from his chakra stored in Anko. Hagoromo regenerated from a very small portion of his chakra in Madara's lower body (no head), lol. They all pale to Kaguya who claims perfect immortality.


Two things here. Hidan's inmortality comes from an actual god, Kaguya's comes from a fruit giving her powers, but apparently they are retconning it as gods. So I'm not caring really. Naruto is very inconsistent and here they love to push scaling out of their asses.




> Kaguya can survive without a head and regenerate her head back. Juubi jins should have better regeneration than Edos IMHO.


Edo's still have better regeneration actually.


----------

